# NEW to ROAD - COLNAGO Query



## 2gears=1speed (Sep 12, 2005)

...NewB to road biking - looking to build my 1st Road machine - was interested in Colnago - wondering if they make any ALL STEEL bike frames? ... after checking most sources - i can only find Carbon, Ti/Carbon mixes or Alum/Carbon mixes ...i was wanting a STEEL frame ...do they NOT offer Full steel? ...thanks!


----------



## Iamhoosier (Feb 3, 2003)

*Colnago has quit full steel*

The Master X Light now has carbon seat stays. I was like you about 2 years ago but they were still making the all steel Master and I got one. Glad I did not wait. You may still find some around. I think 2005 is when they discontinued the all steel.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

*I can probably help you out...........*

I went through the same thing recently. I basically e-mailed the whole global network of Colnago dealers trying to track a nice steelie down. Took all morning!

I managed to source a 56cm NOS Tecnos from Sweden and had it shipped to the New Zealand. As a result of the exercise I know where a fair few 55-56cm Master X Lites are. Mind you they're not cheap.

Let me know if you need any contact details, and anyone else for that matter. Got my eye on a second in AD4!!!


----------

